

Namecheap DNS Down - jliptzin
http://status.namecheap.com/archives/17610

======
greenbee
One of my domains had it's Namecheap DNS down a few days ago for me. Just this
morning, Enom's DNS was failing for another site.

Needless to say, migrated to Route 53 until I find a cheaper solution.

